# Juicing and IBS?



## HB85 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi







im hallie, 24,ive been diagnosed with ibs since july 2008 (although i think i had problems before that) .. anyways, i was just wondering if anyone had any experience with juicing and ibs ? i made some grape/apple juice today and it was delish, and i was wondering if anyone had any other recipes they would or could share.. being that were supposed to stay away from certain fruits and veggies i just wonder how possible it is to lose weight without feeling bloaded and cramped , ya know?any help would be appreciated


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you don't tolerate a given fruit or vegetable (like the sorbitol in one apple gives you diarrhea and flatulence you can't live with) the problem with juicing is usually people can drink 3 apples worth of juice, so you can get a lot more of what you can't tolerate all in one sitting often without anything else to dilute it out like if it were part of a meal.If they only thing that bothers you with fruits and veggies is the insoluble fiber than juicing may help.


----------



## HB85 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ive never been a big fan of many veggies.. and the ones i like cause me problems ( i loooooved corn) lettuce is ok sometimes..do you know of any person or site that someone that has ibs , has lost weight juicing?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Don't know of a specific site and can't be sure anything I google is a real person. Mostly I get people selling ebooks or other sites that seem to be written by people who are promoting juicing rather than people who actually had any of the problems mentioned.


----------

